# Guess what.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got kicked out of my house today, this is the second time I've been kicked out. And it was over ONE paper! My dad kicked me out after he threatened to sell all of my animals (which by the way I paid for and are not even on my parents land.) So I'm going to take my last semester tests and then I'm going to stay with my aunt for a little while. I'm seventeen by the way. I'm so depressed right now.  

Prayers please.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Crissa. I am having a bit of family trouble as well so I can understand. I'll pray that things turn around for you.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry Crissa, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'm still crying. I hate crying.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too! Thank goodness I rarely cry! I did cry today though............


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes it helps though, I feel for you Crissa, our family has been through alot this year.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes it does, but I always get so choked up when I cry, it is hard to talk then.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Crissa!!! ((((Hugs)))) to you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Our family has been through alot this year as well, it seems like it was a rough year for alot of people.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. If it wasn't for these stupid semester tests I'd be out now to get a much needed break from family.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Crissa (Hugs) I'm sorry you are going through this right now. I know its hard to believe but right now you and your parents are adjusting to you growing up. Its hard to let go and let children grow up to be independent adults for the last 17 years they have made your choices for you just the processes of growing up can hurt you and your parents.Its the people that love you the most that can hurt you the most. They still love you. We all make mistakes (parents included)


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry too- it's hard to be your age as it is without that- I hope your aunt is a loving person who can help you.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am soooo sorry Crissa! You will be in my prayers! I hope everything works out.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Crissa! *hugs* and prayers for you!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I am praying for you too Crissa!! ((hugs)) We love ya girlie!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I am so sorry.. That is awful to do to someone any time but this time of the year is the worst. 
Hun, just pray that the lord will work it all out and that you will be a happy family again.
Hug to you and I will be praying for you.

Oh man it makes me cry to think about it. My daughter is 17 and I just came back from a school activity with her. We are very close and I HATE the thought that she will be leaving and going to College in 2009. I keep telling her I will hold her back to keep her here with me.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, I am so sorry!!! I too will pray for you and your family!!!


----------



## GregH (Oct 31, 2007)

I will be praying for you too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My english teacher told my friends that I was acting different like I wasn't happy anymore and that she was worried about me. I didn't realize that it was affecting me at school when I usually mask how I feel.  

Thanks so much for all your prayers. It means so much to me to be able to talk to someone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how we are feeling certainly comes out no matter how hard we try to cover it up.

I am pretty good at being purky and fun when I need to be but people that have been around me for a while still can tell when I am not feeling well or upset. 

Take it that they care - because that is truly why they noticed


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry!! Prayers are coming your way!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Crissa, how's it going? I have been thinking of you a lot! I hope things are getting better. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. Crissa how are you doing? I have been praying for you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm doing okay. My parents want me back for Christmas tomorrow but they don't want to come and get me, so I told them that if they wanted me they'd have to come and get me. If I had a place and the money I would move out when I'm 18, I'm clearly not very appreciated at home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Crissa that is so sad especially this time of year.

Prayers for you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I'm at home right now. Guess what the first thing they said when I got home was. "Crissa watch the kids while I go out." I'm fixing to SCREAM!!!! I'm seriously tired of being their little slave girl! I don't mind doing chores except when it's excessively and when they have me do my sister's chores and when they NEVER thank me!!!! Their term for my chores is actually "slave labor"!!!!! I will be calm, I will be calm, I will be calm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

truly is hard when you aren't appreciated.

Since they have kicked you out twice can you find a more perminant place with family or friends? 

TO be honest though I have gone through feelings of being my mom's slave before. But it wasn't the case, just me not seeing the situation right. But with them kicking you out twice it is hard to see it as just you oaverreacting


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm working on figuring out where I'll go if I get kicked out again, but there's not many places TO go when you don't make much money and are only 17.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It is not pleasant to be taken for granted- what stuff do you regularly do around the house? Do you get paid for some chores? Maybe if you listed what you do, you could discuss something with your parents about what is reasonable and earn some money for what is excessive?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They refuse to pay me, they say that my work pays for my rent. Regularly I feed the dogs, clean the litter box and babysit. Lately though I've been doing that PLUS the dishwasher, everyone's laundry, watering the dogs (my sister's job) cleaning everyone's room, add homework to all this and I'm completely stressed out!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Crissa . ((((Hugs)))) girlie!!! I have been praying so hard for you recently. I wanted you to know that. You have been on my mind a lot.
I wish you were closer to me! I would snatch you up in a heartbeat and you could live with us until you were on your feet. I am just so sorry about all of this!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, there is a silver lining to every situation. Try to see this as preparation for the future. You will be able to take of your household with ease. Try not to focus on if the situation is fair, but what you can get out of it and how it can further your character. This perspective can give you peace. And once you are peaceful about it, your family will wonder what on earth is going on with you (in a good way).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I was overwhelmed with chores I finally had a talk with my mom and we agreed that if she gave me a list of chores I would get them done by the end of the week. 

This gave me time to accomplish the tasks and she was happy because she knew they would get done.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> Crissa, there is a silver lining to every situation. Try to see this as preparation for the future. You will be able to take of your household with ease. Try not to focus on if the situation is fair, but what you can get out of it and how it can further your character. This perspective can give you peace. And once you are peaceful about it, your family will wonder what on earth is going on with you (in a good way).


Follow Julie's advice Crissa, and you'll be amazed at the results. The surest way to change things around us is to change things within us.


----------

